# Freehand Tryout!



## funnytommy (7. August 2004)

Hallo

Hab mir gerade das Tryout von Macromedia Freehand heruntergeladen da ich noch nie mit diesem Prog. gearbeitet habe und einfach mal reinschauen wollte!

Doch als ich Datei heruntergeladen habe bemerkte ich dass man sie mit Stuffit entpacken muss und dann hat man aber bei der installationsdatei keine Dateierweiterung und kann das Prog nicht insatllieren

Bitte um hilfe! Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Night Vision Worker (8. August 2004)

klingt ganz so, als hättest du dir die Mac-Version heruntergeladen!


----------

